# Volume dropping intermittently on Peavey 112 solid state.



## bohlmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

New to this site, and can't believe I haven't been on it before. What a great resource. Really talented people in the forums.

I have a Peavy Bandit 112 (trans tube). The volume keeps dropping on it when I play. After 2-3 minutes the sound will drop, then if you turn the volume right up and play a few chords the volume will come back. I am hoping it is an easy fix, or a common problem. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I will let the amp techs chime in on this one but I recently had the same issue with a Marshall SS and it was an easy fix. Hopefully your is too. Here is the link to that thread

http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-tech-section/28066-marshall-valvestate-issue.html


----------



## bohlmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

That is perfect. I will pull it apart tonight and check everything over. I have no experience with any of this, so this gives me a place to start.

Thanks


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bohlmeister said:


> That is perfect. I will pull it apart tonight and check everything over. I have no experience with any of this, so this gives me a place to start.
> 
> Thanks


Make sure to take all safety precautions when opening up an amp. Sift through some of these threads, the warnings are abundant. Some of the tech guys will chime in sooner or later with some help.


----------



## Denis Trudeau (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello bohlmeister

Bandit 112 is electronicaly really realiable, so just take a look at the effect loop return jack and in the Power amp in jack in the back of the amp ( it depend on the version you got)

To be sure of this , just put a jumper cable in the effect send & return and if the trouble stop, you got it

Now, to arrange it, you can put contact cleaner into the jack, and insert a jack in and out several times, it can solve the problem bye cleaning oxydation. But maybee the jack is defective and you will have to make it change.

For my side on the job, i open the amp and change these jacks all the times.

So this problem is just that the signal goes through these jacks, and dust and oxydations degrade the signal


Hope it help you

Bye

Denis Trudeau Luthier et Photographe


----------

